# So, uh...



## Erethzium (Jan 5, 2014)

When is FA going to get more mods to answer tickets?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 5, 2014)

We are bringing new people on starting in a week. And I apologize for the outlaying tickets, but we're bringing new people on to slay the ticket beast soon.

EDIT: In the mean time, I will see if I can hammer out some of your tickets today/tomorrow.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 5, 2014)

Teal said:


> I want to work on the mainsite.... :/


I would volunteer... but it would mean giving up on participating on "drama sites" and I don't want to give up FD_2. lol Getting my tickets answered more quickly would be nice though.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 6, 2014)

The last time we had a bunch of new people (Furocity staff?), they left within a couple of months..maybe even less.

It's sad to see tickets from last July have not been answered still. This is one thing I hate about this site, another is the choices the site staff make that annoy the regulars.

The OP should close all those tickets to spite the site :V


----------



## Sar (Jan 6, 2014)

Glaice said:


> The last time we had a bunch of new people (Furocity staff?), they left within a couple of months..maybe even less.
> 
> It's sad to see tickets from last July have not been answered still. This is one thing I hate about this site, another is the choices the site staff make that annoy the regulars.
> 
> The OP should close all those tickets to spite the site :V



Realistically, the answer to the OP is Soon™


----------



## MRGamer01 (Jan 9, 2014)

Makes me want to close my tickets now.  Most if not all aren't relevant anymore when in the time span of a month or two they still would have been.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 10, 2014)

MRGamer01 said:


> Makes me want to close my tickets now.  Most if not all aren't relevant anymore when in the time span of a month or two they still would have been.



Closing tickets that are no longer relevant is immensely helpful to us, as is making sure you've included all relevant information (links, links, links!).

*More general comment regarding tickets:*

I can't speak for the rest of mainsite staff, but I know I've had some harsh times (two bouts of illness one after the other + overdue deadline for RL obligations) and will get back on things as soon as I can get the RL stuff squared away. Do note that sometimes certain tickets cannot be handled by certain staff or require deeper investigation, and therefore you may see some tickets handled out of order sometimes.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 13, 2014)

quoting_mungo said:


> Do note that sometimes certain tickets cannot be handled by certain staff [...] and therefore you may see some tickets handled out of order sometimes.



Ok, why? What are issues that can't be handled by all staff members? Sure, bugs are something that should be left to the coders. That one is obvious. But beyond that? 
Also, "handled out of order" is one thing but we are talking about tickets that haven't been touched for _months_.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Jan 13, 2014)

quoting_mungo said:


> Closing tickets that are no longer relevant is immensely helpful to us, as is making sure you've included all relevant information (links, links, links!).



One instance I submitted a ticket for art theft and another for cub porn and both have gone ignored for months.  Guess it didn't help that the cub porn one was blantant in the picture and in the tags/description.  Or that I tracked down the original art for art theft and even got a hold of the original artist to submit a ticket too.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 14, 2014)

Coder, not coders. :v


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 17, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Ok, why? What are issues that can't be handled by all staff members? Sure, bugs are something that should be left to the coders. That one is obvious. But beyond that?
> Also, "handled out of order" is one thing but we are talking about tickets that haven't been touched for _months_.


Different staff teams deal with different types of issues, basically, to ensure that enforcement remains reasonably uniform. While a given staff member may be part of more than one team, everyone isn't part of every team. FAIK this was put into place partly because users were complaining that different admins would make vastly different judgments about e.g. the age of characters in an image. There may also be issues that for one reason or another require the input of a senior admin, or an admin who's dealt with a user previously, which can also slow things down.

I am not denying that the backlog is bad. As I said I've been sick for months, literally, and during that time I was doing very little. I definitely own that this was failing in my position as a mainsite admin, and I will make no further excuses beyond, well, I was sick and when I get sick I get very sick. While I know the feeling of "this shouldn't take long to deal with" (which I had quite often back when I was a regular user and wrote tickets instead of resolving them), unfortunately there's a large volume of "this shouldn't take long" being posted in a given time frame, which adds up.



MRGamer01 said:


> One instance I submitted a ticket for art theft and another for cub porn  and both have gone ignored for months.  Guess it didn't help that the  cub porn one was blantant in the picture and in the tags/description.   Or that I tracked down the original art for art theft and even got a  hold of the original artist to submit a ticket too.


I really can't say much about this, beyond acknowledging that yes, we know the current backlog situation sucks. Just want to respond to you to let you know you're not being ignored, by me or by the staff handling tickets. We're just drowning in the damn things.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 17, 2014)

Trying to figure out a better system is good and nice but here is the problem:
The fact that there is such a big backlog of tickets means that your system doesn't work. Simple as that.

As for you being sick, that sounds awful. Sorry to hear that. But why was there no one to fill in for you while you were recovering?


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 20, 2014)

Its been over a week, with those new mods installed, how is the backlog now?


----------



## Shiekra Tora (Jan 20, 2014)

Punnchy said:


> Its been over a week, with those new mods installed, how is the backlog now?


  Probablyworse when you consider the drama going on.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 20, 2014)

I actually had one of my tickets answered today! Unfortunately it was already over a week old and the issue was already resolved...

Oh well, better than nothing. Now I still have 6 from last year and I don't even know if they are all relevant anymore XD Probably not.


----------



## Etiainen (Jan 21, 2014)

Ticket sorting needs to be addressed. Tickets need to be flagged over a specific item. That way if something happens to that item, all tickets regarding it get terminated automatically.

This is as simple as adding a report button to comments, submissions, journals, and user profiles. All the admins would have to do is click 1 ticket and immediately have access to a log of tickets file for that same thing.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 21, 2014)

Buisness as usual folks. Nothing to see here.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 2, 2014)

I reposted my 3 open tickets two weeks ago, still nothing. I posted the original tickets three months ago. How much longer am I supposed to wait for an answer?
On a secondary account I filed a harassment ticket, that one also didn't get any answers yet.
I filed a new ticket today about a different issue. I am curious how long that is gonna take... Photography tickets are often handled pretty quickly, I guess because photography isn't such a big category.

My tickets belong to four different categories. AUP, general issues, photography and harassment. I thought the whole idea behind deviding the admins in different departments was supposed to speed things up? Well, I am most definitely not feeling any of that right now!
I wouldn't be complaining if these tickets were just a week old or so, but three months? I'm sorry but that is a joke.
Shout out to SSJ3Mewtwo, he usually responds to my tickets within a few days.


----------

